

Why Did it Have to be ... Guns? - b-man
http://www.lneilsmith.org/whyguns.html

======
DamnYuppie
While I am pro 2nd Amendment I don't believe that a politicians stance on that
issue alone is enough to get a full picture of their worth as a candidate.

I personally am more interested in their position on the 1st Amendment and how
they stand up for our civil liberties.

~~~
001sky
_full picture of their worth as a candidate_

\-- argument about character, not policy

but yes, your are generally right: better to be one part of a composite
judgment that a simple pass/fail test.

